
Not all doom and gloom: TransferGo raises $3.4m despite Brexit - emilis_info
http://www.thememo.com/2016/06/27/brexit-transfergo-not-all-doom-gloom-raises-3-4m-despite/
======
mmastrac
This is a meaningless signal. The round probably closed a few weeks ago. There
is often a lag time of weeks to months (even a year!) between funding and
announcements.

Give it another month to see how well a company can raise seed/series A from
zero before we make any judgement.

~~~
brudgers
My gut is that the investment expresses calculated risk. London and the UK
constitute significant European financial center and financial services firms
are likely to become more important if and when the common market actually
splits.

------
microcolonel
>TransferGo’s new investor, Stockholm-based Vostok Emerging Finance, said they
had been waiting patiently to make such an investment and _hadn’t been put off
by the current political and economic climate in Britain._

Finally somebody is being reasonable. A decent British leader will take as
long as necessary to negotiate a good exit, and things will turn out just
fine.

------
norswap
Breaking news: people still eager to make money despite stupid political
decisions.

~~~
Kenji
Seems like your breaking news are just as biased as the mainstream media's
breaking news.

~~~
norswap
I did not claim that anything (including me and the article) was biased or
unbiased.

To spell it out: I said they present something as if it was surprising, when
it isn't, independently of anyone's stance on the matter.

